# G26-T manual



## canadianA (Dec 24, 2019)

I recently picked up a used g26-T and have been looking for a decent parts diagram and manual. South Bends webpage simply says "look on our webpage" so any help would be appreciated. Also, im curious if the yahoo forums ive heard about are still active as Im not a yahoo member. Thanks for your time and for contributibg to this forum!


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 24, 2019)

Like your avatar, hoser 
M


----------



## middle.road (Dec 24, 2019)

canadianA said:


> I recently picked up a used g26-T and have been looking for a decent parts diagram and manual. South Bends webpage simply says "look on our webpage" so any help would be appreciated. Also, im curious if the yahoo forums ive heard about are still active as Im not a yahoo member. Thanks for your time and for contributibg to this forum!


Yahoo Groups has been going through a reorg or something. Might need to do a 'News' search on that.
If I recall correctly it was mostly centered on 9"ers back in the day.
Have you found this in your searches? http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbendg26t/ they state at the top that there's a manual available but it returns a 404 error, might contact Tony.
Looks like most of the other imports from that time frame.

*** EDIT ***
And this from here (old - 2010): https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/south-bend-yahoo-groups.107/


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2019)

Wikipedia says this about Yahoo groups:


> Yahoo! has announced that, as of January 31, 2020, all content posted to Yahoo! Groups will be deleted.


(from here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo!_Groups)

I am a member over there; a search on "southbend lathe" finds this:



So it is not real obvious which group would have what you need.
I currently do NOT belong to any of those individual groups.

Also, if the Wikipedia reference is correct, would they even be taking new group members now?


I know _some_ groups moved to "groups.io" and I did join and poke around a little.
However a search over there for "southbend" only finds this:



So I do NOT see what your path forward is, sorry!

Good Luck!
-brino


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2019)

@canadianA ,

I just did some basic searches on both yahoo groups and groups.io for "southbend G26" and found NOTHING!

There _may_  be a facebook group for Southbend lathes, but that's NOT something I will ever join, so you're on your own there.

-brino


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2019)

okay, I kept searching..........still no full manuals, but this document:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4515
appears to be a 1994 sales brochure and it does have two pages on the G-26-T, including basic specifications.
-brino


----------



## middle.road (Dec 25, 2019)

brino said:


> okay, I kept searching..........still no full manuals, but this document:
> http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4515
> appears to be a 1994 sales brochure and it does have two pages on the G-26-T, including basic specifications.
> -brino
> ...


I like how you did that.    I searched through VM and came up empty.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 25, 2019)

You need to brush up on your Google-Fu a bit.

Manual is found here.


----------



## canadianA (Dec 25, 2019)

Wow  thankyou everyone for your hard work! Im going to downoad those and post them online for future g26t owners. I think part of the issue is that theres a g26 model, and a g26-t model and theyre completely different. Also some people list their g26-t's as g26t and g-26t . Whats google-fu? Is that pig laten?


----------



## canadianA (Dec 25, 2019)

SLK001 said:


> You need to brush up on your Google-Fu a bit.
> 
> Manual is found here.


Oh  i realize now, i found that link already. They want 30lbs fot that manual, thats $75 canadian... Plus shipping. Not to sound cheap,  but For a manual from 1996 that was listed online for free up until recently. For $75 it better be 2" thick and hand signed by queen elizabeth.


----------



## canadianA (Dec 25, 2019)

Ive emailed Tony and offered some pictures as his listing requests pictures of metric and standard gears (mine came with standard, and a metric conversion kit) hopefully he can hrlp out with the manual .
Thanks again to everyone for your help!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 25, 2019)

canadianA said:


> Ive emailed Tony and offered some pictures as his listing requests pictures of metric and standard gears (mine came with standard, and a metric conversion kit) hopefully he can hrlp out with the manual .
> Thanks again to everyone for your help!


I'm wondering how similar it would be to Grizzly/Jet/Enco/MSC/Others of the same time frame?
Like my '98 Birmingham, JohnnyC17 here has/had a Cantec and sent me a copy of his and it matched very well and helped me out. 


Getting a bit of my Google-Fu back. Been looking at 13x40's, cause what's an extra 4" amongst friends...

Grizzlys don't appear similar, https://www.grizzly.com/manuals
Though there was one where the controls layout almost matched. https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g9730_m.pdf

Check out this site: http://enco-lathe-manuals.blogspot.com/p/lathe-manual-downloads.html
Scroll on down the page and look for *111-3310 Enco 13 x 40 Geared-Head Gap Bed Bench Lathe* 
There's (3) manuals available, a quick glance and it looks very similar to the SB pictured above.

Also over on Ozark Tool they're showing a manual that from the cover picture, might be close, but it costs US$45 (ugh)
Might provide a reference point for further searching.








						Enco,Warco,JET,Asian 1330 1340 1430 1440 Metal Lathe Instructions Operator's & Parts Manual - Ozark Tool Manuals & Books
					

Number of Pages: 47   This is a reproduction, not a photocopy, of an original Enco 13″ x 30″, 13″ x 40″, 14″ x 30″ and 14″ x 40″ Metal Lathes Owner’s Operator’s and Parts Manual. This metal lathe was sold under many different brands and model numbers. Known model numbers include: 111-3310...




					ozarktoolmanuals.com


----------



## buggsy (Dec 25, 2019)

I got mine from Tony a while ago. Took a while to come, but it's an acceptable copy. Shows most every thing. Don;t get too excited about it, but it helps.

Buggsy


----------



## canadianA (Dec 25, 2019)

I just cant get my head arpund 30lbs for s copy  id be happy to pay $20 gor a .pdf and print it out mysrlf  but $75 is crazy.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 25, 2019)

canadianA said:


> I just cant get my head arpund 30lbs for s copy  id be happy to pay $20 gor a .pdf and print it out mysrlf  but $75 is crazy.


No kidding. Might sell more electronic copies @$20/whack than paper bound @$75.


----------



## canadianA (Dec 26, 2019)

Thankyou for taking the time to look into this. That link looks very similar to mine, certainly came out of the same plant id think.I was happy to stumble across the ozark sight also, but  $40 uS is going to be close to $60 Canadian by the time its converted and they ding me %14 tax coming into the country. Looking around online there seems to have been several community colleges that cleared out their machines and each one has a manual stuck to the side of it. Ive contacted the college that sold mine to see if they have a reference library, although their shops seemed to have dozens of almost new machines, (none of which looked like this g26-T) so im doubtful they can help; but it cant hurt to ask.


middle.road said:


> I'm wondering how similar it would be to Grizzly/Jet/Enco/MSC/Others of the same time frame?
> Like my '98 Birmingham, JohnnyC17 here has/had a Cantec and sent me a copy of his and it matched very well and helped me out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

